
Answers OnStartups Will Close On November 12, 2013 - napolux
http://meta.answers.onstartups.com/questions/1062/answers-onstartups-will-close-on-november-12-2013
======
dshah
This is unfortunate. Trying to figure out what it would take to keep the site
alive, because I do think it serves a useful purpose and the costs of keeping
it alive are likely minimal.

------
thanga
I really likes the forum and provides very useful information from the
experienced people. Please keep it.

